# Starting TRT



## denialchild45 (Jul 23, 2015)

A few months back I started HRT with a HCG regimen (there is a post below somewhere)

However, many of you posted were right and the treatments didn't work.  In fact, they backfired completely and as of Monday my Total T level was 80 (couldn't believe my eyes).  Needless to say, I was pissed at my other doctor for prescribing me the meds.  Don't get me wrong, for a time I was on cloud 9- seeing progress in the gym and dropping weight from having a normal T level (4xx).  Unfortunately, my energy started to deplete in the last month and as I stated before my T levels dropped significantly (lower than before starting treatment).

Anyways, I am starting TRT next week (200mg).  I have done some searching/reading on here since being notified of the switch.

The doc doesn't want to put me on anything for estradiol which is concerning.  I've been told Aromasin works well and am considering buying that- Any one have any experience with it on here?

Another person recommended Anavar to help increase intensity and can assist in cutting (mixed reviews on the latter).  However, I've read it can be harsh on the lipids.

Any advice is appreciated. thanks!


----------



## DF (Jul 23, 2015)

You may not need an AI with a Trt dose.  The only way to know is through blood work.  I would not add anything to your Trt (var) until you get your protocol straight.


----------



## snake (Jul 23, 2015)

I think you'll enjoy the TRT with 200 mg. Your levels will shoot up but it may take awhile to start to feel it; weeks and even months until you're 100%. Don't be to hard on yourself, you're now moving in the right direction. It does suck when you go to the doctor's office and you're the smartest guy in the room, lesson learned there huh? 

DF is right on the AI.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jul 23, 2015)

Like DF said, you may not require an AI on a TRT dose but blood work is how you would know either way. Also like he said don't add anything until you get your regimen squared away as it could take several doctors visits and blood panels done during which time the Anavar can screw with the results. 

And yes var can adversely affect your lipid profile.


----------



## denialchild45 (Aug 3, 2015)

Got my first shot today.  Definitely a bigger needle than when I was taking HCG.  I still feel like this dosage will be too low given my T levels based on my last blood panel (80).  I know it'll take another shot, maybe 2 more until I start feeling 100% as stated above, but what should I be feeling when it "kicks in"?


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Aug 3, 2015)

Everyone is different, but I felt like a new man. My energy levels were through the roof, I slept like a champ and my libido skyrocketed


----------



## DF (Aug 3, 2015)

Since everyone is different not sure what you'll feel when levels are stabilized.  What's your protocol 200mg/week?


----------



## denialchild45 (Aug 3, 2015)

DF said:


> Since everyone is different not sure what you'll feel when levels are stabilized.  What's your protocol 200mg/week?



200mg/every other week.....Which like I said before- that amount seems low to be spaced out like that given my current levels.    I guess we'll see when I get my blood panel done, but I feel like that trough level is going to be shite


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 3, 2015)

id do 100mg per wk than.  you want balance with your hormones.


----------



## DF (Aug 3, 2015)

denialchild45 said:


> 200mg/every other week.....Which like I said before- that amount seems low to be spaced out like that given my current levels.    I guess we'll see when I get my blood panel done, but I feel like that trough level is going to be shite



If it's possible do what gymrat suggested. Split that dose at 100mg/week.  You will get better results.


----------



## denialchild45 (Aug 5, 2015)

DF said:


> If it's possible do what gymrat suggested. Split that dose at 100mg/week.  You will get better results.



You think?  I have hear/read that a low dose at 100mg is not that effective?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Aug 5, 2015)

denialchild45 said:


> You think?  I have hear/read that a low dose at 100mg is not that effective?



That's complete misinformation from whomever told you that. The effective dose is the one that puts your TT and FT in range and alleviates the symptoms of hypogonadism you maybe suffering from. this amount will very from person to person but some take as little as 40mg a week and that's perfect for them.


----------



## DF (Aug 5, 2015)

denialchild45 said:


> You think?  I have hear/read that a low dose at 100mg is not that effective?



100mg/week is way better than 200mg/2weeks.  Id be willing to bet at day 10 your total test levels would be below your pre trt number.


----------



## RustyShackelford (Aug 6, 2015)

My TRT protocol is 200 mg per week with no AI. Been on that for two and a half years or so with no problems. 
Everyone reacts differently, I have buddy's that need an AI on 100mg a week. 
Every two weeks is longer thAn I would want to go between doses for sure


----------



## denialchild45 (Aug 6, 2015)

Another question for you guys have gone through this- is it normal to wait until the 5th injection to get blood work done?  That's 10 weeks out.  Is this to see how I am once the T is fully in my system?

Thank you all for the clarification on the 100mg/week- Still learning a lot each day and appreciate any help I can get

I am not sure if I will be able to split it 100mg/week due to the number of syringes ordered


----------



## RustyShackelford (Aug 6, 2015)

When I started they did blood work 3 months into it to check levels then every 6 months after that.


----------



## denialchild45 (Aug 17, 2015)

Okay, so I grabbed my vial's and luckily they gave me more syringes than needed.  Just to confirm from the previous page- I should try 100mg/week rather than 200mg/every other week?

Thanks again for the help everybody


----------



## DF (Aug 17, 2015)

denialchild45 said:


> Okay, so I grabbed my vial's and luckily they gave me more syringes than needed.  Just to confirm from the previous page- I should try 100mg/week rather than 200mg/every other week?
> 
> Thanks again for the help everybody



You would benefit from doing 100mg/week.  You can get syringes online.


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 17, 2015)

you want to stay balanced.....as best you can.  


No ? about it.  100mg a wk man.


----------



## denialchild45 (Aug 18, 2015)

I definitely would like to stay balanced.  Thanks everybody!


----------



## denialchild45 (Nov 16, 2015)

It's been 3 months running 250 EOW, and I just got BW done after one week. Test is at 1,056 according to doctor's nurse.  Waiting for them to release the other results online so I can see everything else.


----------



## RustyShackelford (Nov 17, 2015)

I always have bloods done on the day my shot is due. That way I know that is the lowest level I will be. Plus I don't want him to lower my dosage. 
On 200 mg/week I am usually 950 NG/DL 7 days out.


----------



## DF (Nov 17, 2015)

What Rusty said^^^^

Your shot every 2 weeks is going to have you on a hormonal roller coaster.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Nov 17, 2015)

And remember that what one persons numbers come in at 200mg could very easily come in more or less for others. 

I.e. rusty is at 950 for 200mg and I run about 800 for 200mg


----------



## GYMBRAT (Nov 17, 2015)

I run 200 split into two pokes weekly ie Mon/Thurs I also keep my pokes at the same time both times per week

Mon 7am
Thurs 7am


----------



## AjSam (Nov 22, 2015)

The 200mg eow is a good starting point if you can self inject and change to weekly or even e3.5 days if your estroidal comes back high. The more frequent spacing can help keep e2 in check and you may not need an AI. I missed if you were still using hcg as part of your protocol?


----------



## denialchild45 (Nov 23, 2015)

No more HCG- it ended up completely bottoming out my T levels ( I dropped to 80)
Then the TRT therapy started.  I did get Aromasin to have on hand just in case- my BF is higher and I worry that estrogen could elevate- going to start with a half pill of that.


----------

